# [Kaufberatung] LCD, Plasma TV



## Bergbube (2. April 2009)

Ein freund will sich einen neuen TV kaufen, er sitzt etwa 2,6m von der Wand entfernt wo der tv hängen soll. Jetzt fragen wir uns welche größe er nehmen soll. Entweder 37,40 oder 42. Bei 40 würde dann der sony 40w4000 und bei 42 der panasonic 42PZ80E.

Was würdet ihr bei 2,6m entfernung nehmen? Achja 60%TV 20%HD 20% PS3.
Preisbereich bis 1000€ mehr bitte nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

ich würd maximal 40 nehmen.


----------



## Sash (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

40" samsung, da gibts einen mit nem kontrast von 2.000.000:1, lcd natürlich. kostet um die 1200€.
ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - TV-Geräte - LCD-TV - bis 40 Zoll - Samsung LE-40A786


----------



## Bergbube (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

Ich bin nicht so der freund von samsung. Hab nen Kumpel der mit dem Support probleme hatte. Und der ist mir etwas zu teuer, wollte max 1000€ ausgeben und da ist der leider drüber. 

Der Kontrast ist dynamisch :/
Hab auch überlegt wenn ich die Coach umstelle komm ich auf 3 m dann könnte ich den Panasonic 42PZ80E nehmen, oder was?


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

bei 3m würd 40 zoll auch noch mehr als reichen, 42 zoll wäre aber auch gut, nur: warum "muss" es denn unbedingt immer "größer" sein?


----------



## Bergbube (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

ich weiß halt nicht wielange ich noch in der wohnung wohne und der Fernseher soll schon min 6 Jahre halten


----------



## Dirk_Sniper (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

Also ich kann Samsung nur empfehlen !!

Hab n 50Zoll und bisher das beste Bild zu allen Geräten die Bekannte von mir haben

und meiner hat Kontraat 1Mil:1 dyn ... und der schwarzwert .. ist sowiso am  wichtigsten und der is echt TOP


----------



## Bergbube (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

jo wenn dann würde ich den hier nehmen Panasonic 42PZ80E der soll wirklich der burner sein.


----------



## P37E (16. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

37 Zoll reicht auch für die Distanz, das wird sonst nach ner Zeit zu anstrengend zu gucken, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung gut beurteilen 

Empfehlen kann ich einen Sony Bravia Fernseher, z.B. KDL-37W5500
-sehr natürliche und kontrastreiche Farben
-perfekte 24p Wiedergabe
-Generell flüssige Bildwiedergabe dank 100Hz
-DVB-T Receiver eingebaut

Design muss jeder wissen wie wichtig ihm das ist, dieser ist aber relativ schlank und sieht nicht klobig aus. 
falls er es etwas günstiger will kann er auch das alte Modell den KDL-37W4500 nehmen, da ab diesem die 100Hz Technik eingeführt wurde. 
Habe ihn selber als 46W4500 und bin begeistert, hab bei Kollegen schon viele andere gesehen, aber auch von denen sagt jeder der Sony hat das beste Bild, egal ob bei PS3, Bluray oder DVB-S.


----------



## 4clocker (16. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*



> 40" samsung, da gibts einen mit nem kontrast von 2.000.000:1, lcd natürlich. kostet um die 1200€.


  Oh ja, bei dem geilen blauen Samsung geht mir auch fast einer ab


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

Samsung ist im TV-Bereich meiner Meinung nach net viel wert... Philips und Sony stellen großartige Geräte her, Für gute Bewegungswiedergabe sind 100HZ geräte aktuell empfehelnswert. (Welche allerdings dein Budget überschreiten dürften)


----------



## *mrc (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

Ich würde einen 37" oder 42" x10 Plasma von Panasonic nehmen. Für den Preis kriegst du eine tolle bildqualität und SD-Material sieht darauf auch besse aus als auf einem LCD.


----------



## P37E (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*



*mrc schrieb:


> Ich würde einen 37" oder 42" x10 Plasma von Panasonic nehmen. Für den Preis kriegst du eine tolle bildqualität und SD-Material sieht darauf auch besse aus als auf einem LCD.



erklär mal bitte wieso sd material auf plasma besser aussieht als auf lcd? das einzige was darauf einen einfluss hat ist die "interne" hochrechnung" von dem tv gerät, nicht aber das display an sich, und da gibt es von hersteller zu hersteller grosse unterschiede.


----------



## *mrc (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

Zum einen, weil die Auflösung geringer ist, zum anderen weil die Scaler bei Panasonic wirklich gut sind. Außerdem habe ich mich selber davon überzeugt^^

Dass die Farben und der Kontrast eines Plasmas (bspw. Panasonic TH-42PX10E) im Vergleich zu gleichpreisigen LCD-Derivaten in einer ganz anderen Liga Spielen dürfte allgemein bekannt sein..

Ein Vorteil ist auch, dass es das Problem "Reaktionszeit" bei Plasmas eigentlich nicht gibt.


----------



## push@max (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

ich würde auf gar keinen Fall etwas größeres wie 40" nehmen...das ist auf diese Distanz eigentlich schon etwas groß.

Die neuen Sony-TV's (5500) kosten nur unwesentlich mehr, sind aber mit der neusten Technik ausgestattet.


----------



## freakywilli3 (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

Nimm dir auf alle fälle einen LCD da 1. Weniger Strom und 2. mittlerweile schärfer als Plasma auch wenn Plasma nen besseren Schwarzwert hatt.

Empfehlenswerte Geräte in der 37" Klasse:

Philips 37PFL7403 ca. 950€
Samsung LE-37A557P2F  ca. 620€

In der 40" bzw. 42" klasse sind Empfehlenswert:

Samsung LE-40A789 ca. 1600€ (ist über deinen Preis)
LG 42LG6100 ca. 830€ (ideal für Spieler)

ich würde dir bei der Empfernung zum Fernseher eher zu einem 37" er raten da mehr auf dauer anstrengend für die Augen ist.

Kleiner Tip von mir besuch nen Shop (Media Markt) und las dier verschiedene Modelle zeigen sag aber das du aber auch anstatt TV Bild ein Video Kuken möchtest und da brauchst du eine mit schnellen kamaraschwenks wenn du da schlieren bemerkst ist das nicht so dolle. Auch eignet sich Fussballspiele da braucht man nur den Ball nachkuken und sieht ob der TV mitkommt oder nicht.

hoff dir bring dies was.

mfg freakywilli3


----------



## *mrc (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*

Bergbube sollte sich vllt. erstmal selber die verschiedenen Geräte anschauen...


----------



## push@max (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung]LCD, Plasma TV*



freakywilli3 schrieb:


> ich würde dir bei der Empfernung zum Fernseher eher zu einem 37" er raten da mehr auf dauer anstrengend für die Augen ist.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, 37" wäre wirklich besser. Ich hatte das Problem auch mal...ein zu großer TV bei mir im Zimmer, Folge waren dann Kopfschmerzen und einfach erschöpft sein, vom TV schauen.


----------



## Bergbube (21. April 2009)

*@P37E*
ok dann nehm ich nen 37er. der 37w5500 von sony sieht ehr interessant aus, vom preis her auch voll in meinem rahmen 
ich schau mir dann mal noch die andere modelle an :
Philips 37PFL7403
Samsung LE-37A557P2F
LG 42LG6100


@**mrc*
die 37er von pana sind doch aber lvd oder? soweit ich weiß sind nur die 42er plasma

sry das ich mit der antwort solange gebraucht habe


----------



## Riezonator (21. April 2009)

nein von pana gibts auch 37er plasma aber nur HD ready


----------



## *mrc (21. April 2009)

Der 42er ist ja auch nur HD-ready. Kommt halt drauf an wie weit du vom TV weg sitzt...


----------



## Riezonator (21. April 2009)

ja aber als 42er gibt es dann auch FHD...

also wenn ich das heir noch mal von vorn anfange bei 2,6 ganz klar 42 Zoll später wirst du dich ärgern einen 37oder 40er genommen zu haben ich selbst knapp 2 meter und hab nen 42er PLASMA

so und wer immernoch zweifel hat ob plasma oder LCD dem kann ich nur mal die neue NeoPDP serie von Panasonic empfehlen und ich sag nur alles was an plasmas bis jetzt "schlechter" (nachteile) haben die nicht mehr....(Stromverbrauch, Phosphor lag und bla bla bla)

http://www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/2196890/index.html#anker_2196890

allerdings  gehen die High End TVs erst  bei aktuell 1300€ los aber ich würde dir empfehlen lieber nich was zu warten und dei haben alles eingebaut was man aus den high end Loewe oder Metz TVs kennt also DVB-T/S/C und natürlich analog Tuner

http://www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/2203957/index.html

das ist der NeoPDP einstieg TX-P42GW10

und dann der TX-P42G15 

http://www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/2251143/index.html

"Diese neue Technologie ermöglicht es Ihnen die Tagesschau top aktuell, Youtube- und Eurosport-Videos und vieles mehr aus dem Internet bequem auf Ihrem VIERA Flachbildfernseher zu genießen, wann immer Sie wollen. Selbst das Betrachten von Videos und Bildern von Ihrem PC ist dank des integrierten DLNA kein Problem mehr." quelle s. o.

und das beste ist die D.L.N.A. geschichte d.h. der hat einen Eingebauten Media Streamer mit dem Du aud deinem Plasma Videos Photos und Musik ohne externes  Gerät von deinem PC abrufen kannst.


----------



## *mrc (21. April 2009)

Klar gibt es das! 

Es ist halt 1. die Frage ob man einen Unterschied zwischen FullHD und HDready sieht und
              2. Begrenzt das Budget auch irgendwann

Wenn man also siowieso keinen Unterschied erkennt, kann man auch zum günstigeren Produkt greifen.

Da Bergbube viel TV schaut, macht ein HDready mehr Sinn als ein FullHD, durch mehr Pixel wird das Bild in diesem Fall NICHT schöner! Vorausgesetzt der Sitzabstand stimmt!


----------



## Riezonator (21. April 2009)

gut da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht wenn er allerdings Digital hat (DVB-S/C) dann kann eher ruhig einen FHD nehemen aber bei analog oder DVB-T würde ich den HDready nehmen


----------



## *mrc (21. April 2009)

Ansichtssache


----------



## Bergbube (21. April 2009)

Riezonator schrieb:


> gut da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht wenn er allerdings Digital hat (DVB-S/C) dann kann eher ruhig einen FHD nehemen aber bei analog oder DVB-T würde ich den HDready nehmen


 

wollte dazu dann eh auf dvb-s wechseln. ich kauf mir dann noch nen hd receiver und dann sollte das doch gehen oder


----------



## push@max (21. April 2009)

Ganz wichtig ist auch die Reaktionszeit...bei Sony ist die Reaktionszeit bei der letzten Serie nicht so gut, weshalb man in Testberichten über Ruckler in schnellen Szenen lesen konnte.


----------



## Riezonator (21. April 2009)

Bergbube schrieb:


> wollte dazu dann eh auf dvb-s wechseln. ich kauf mir dann noch nen hd receiver und dann sollte das doch gehen oder



hat der neue NeoPDP schon eingebaut sogar mit HD!! deshalb kannst du dir das gelt und die Fernbedinungen sparen 


@push@max deswegen Plasma kein input Lag und Reaktionszeiten nahen null (0,001ms lt. Panasonic)


----------



## *mrc (21. April 2009)

Die NeoPDPs sind echt ne feine Sache...kosten halt auch ihren Preis.


----------



## Riezonator (21. April 2009)

jap aber wenn er sich sowie so ein neuen receiver holen will spart er dadurch geld und kommt dann somit ca. auf seine 1000€


----------



## push@max (21. April 2009)

Riezonator schrieb:


> @push@max deswegen Plasma kein input Lag und Reaktionszeiten nahen null (0,001ms lt. Panasonic)



Plasma verbrauchen aber 2x so viel Strom LCD's...entsprechend heizen die auch.


----------



## *mrc (21. April 2009)

@Riezonator: Stimmt

@push@max: Stimmt nur teilweise. ^^ FullHD-Plasmas sind wirklich sehr energiehungrig, bei den HDready-Geräten macht es kaum einen Unterschied!


----------



## Bergbube (22. April 2009)

hat hier jemand nen guten test zum panasonic 42gw10 ?


----------



## Bruce112 (22. April 2009)

Panasonic TH-42PZ800E

 Sony kannst du vergessen .


----------



## *mrc (22. April 2009)

Les dich mal durch den entsprechnenden thread im hifi-forum


----------



## Riezonator (22. April 2009)

das magazin HD+TV hat dem in der Ausgabe 3/2009 getestet

Testbericht über Fernseher in HD+TV 3/2009


----------



## Bergbube (22. April 2009)

Riezonator schrieb:


> das magazin HD+TV hat dem in der Ausgabe 3/2009 getestet
> 
> Testbericht über Fernseher in HD+TV 3/2009


 

oh ist ja die aktuelle. dann werd ich heute mal an der tankstelle anhalten und mir die holen.


----------



## push@max (22. April 2009)

*mrc schrieb:


> @push@max: Stimmt nur teilweise. ^^ FullHD-Plasmas sind wirklich sehr energiehungrig, bei den HDready-Geräten macht es kaum einen Unterschied!



Man sollte schon auf FullHD setzen...und in der Preisklasse ist das drin. Schließlich will man den TV auch ein paar Jahre nutzen.


----------



## *mrc (22. April 2009)

Ja, klar wenns im Budget drin is...


----------



## Zocky123 (23. April 2009)

Hatt sich erledigt


----------

